# accucraft c-19!



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Hello all Im new to the forum and large scale. I'm no stranger to model railroading or kitbashing but im now getting into 1.20:3 a little. Im buying the accucraft c-19 RGS 41. I need some help on getting detail parts and help with some repainting. For the amount of money im paying for this locomotive im a lil surprised at what its missing.Iv already bought some detail parts from ozark and trackside details. But I still need a hydrostatic lubricator,I want to change the water injectors and despite having air pumps it has no brake valves(G6). I plan on modeling the locomotive as it was during 1941-1945. This means Im going to need to reletter it. anyone ever repaint or reletter an accucraft engine?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The current issue of Garden Railways finishes up a 3-part series on repainting locomotives that might be of help. The subject of the article was a Bachmann 4-4-0, but the principles apply to any locomotive. As for the detail parts, you mentioned Trackside Details--I'm fairly sure they make locomotive brake cylinders, and perhaps a hydrostatic lubricator. Last I checked, their online catalog wasn't the easiest thing to navigate, but that may have changed recently. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Click on my name below and go to the "How-To" dropdown menu and look at "Weathering..." You'll see what I did to my *Accucraft* C-21. I have "super detailed," repainted and relettered all of my locos to one extent or another. BTW, when it comes time for your custom decals, I recommend getting in touch with Stan Cedarleaf in Arizona (you'll find him throughout this site.) He does very nice work.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Thank you for the link to your site Jack. You are very good at what you have done. Your weathering is great! And your how to section is a big help. And thanks EBT trackside details website is a little hard to navigate, every time i go to it I find something new. I found the lubricator I was looking for last night. Thanks again to both of you for your help. Does anyone have a review of the new release electric c-19 from accucraft?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I took delivery of my Accucraft #346 about a month ago and I was very pleased with the detail. I WILL be ordering some detail parts from Trackside to compliment the detail already there.


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

For accurate decals, you can always order the RGS sunrise herald that Accucraft sells for RGS 461. I believe (but not absolutely sure) that the RGS used the same spray template on all tenders so the one provided for RGS 461 should be identical to the one on RGS 41. 

If your are an RGS rivet counter, you may already know that there were 2 generations of RGS sunrise heralds. One has a flat H, the second has a hump in the H. I can not remember which one came first, the date when the new template was made, or otherwise if the heralds are identical. I think this story behind this is described in Crum’s book. In any case, I recommend you use as reference a single photograph you are confident is accurately dated for the time period desired. I believe DJB Engineering also has accurate 1:20.3 locomotive RGS decals. If you are really trying to be accurate, pay attention to the height of lettering on the cab variations did exist. 

You can also contact Gregory Posta at rgsrrhobbies.com as he super detailed RGS 41 from the initial production run a few years back. You can also see photographs on his web site. We discussed all the modifications he did to create an accurate model for a similar time period although I don’t recall the specific date he targeted. 

With respect to detail discrepancies indicated, I am of the opinion that Accucraft may have utilized the engine as it exists today in California as the basis of their model and simply lettered it in a pre 1940 version. For example, I have never seen any indication that a backup light ever existed when operated on the RGS. I have never asked them but given a situation where the prototype exists today, Accucraft tends to heavily favor details as they exist today. I have also observed that the RGS 41 changes paint schemes regularly at Knots, and although I can not specifically remember, I would not be surprised that they might have painted it as shown on the model at some point in the recent past. If these assumptions are true, Accucraft may have produced a very accurate model except it is a model of a prototype as it exists 65 years after the time period you desire. 

Regards, 

Tom Burns 
RGS in Live Steam


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Well Tom thanks for the reference to DJB engineering. Although I can tell you right now that Accucraft didn't model 41 after the way she is today at knotts. We have her painted as she was in WWII.The way I want my model to be. The paint job accucraft put on her is the 1930s style. And are sunrise herald is an HO scale decal scaled up to a full size vinyl sticker.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

rgs, 

My #346 is accurate to 1939 with the unusual sand dome-post wreck. It's a great model! Note the sand dome.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Oh Tom I also forgot to mention that you are right about the backup light on the tender 41 never had one. Accucraft just used 340s tender and never botherd to take it off. The model accucraft has made is correct for its pre war look. although mine was sent back to have the sand dome replaced, because all the preduction models this time around had fluted sand domes. And as you can see from my above pic she has a round dome. Gary aren't 346s domes from when the C&S rolled her over?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

rgs41 
You are correct about the C&S rollover for #346. Accucraft, I believe, has done a great job with the accuracy of this particular model(#346). No back-up light on my tender per prototype. Tommy Mejia, an MLS member, took delivery of his RGS #41 about a week before I did from Jonathan at EMW. He saw mine in the shop. 
He commented that the tenders were different.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Gary you are right the tenders are different 346 being a flared side and 340, and 41 are straight side. Accucraft based there model after 346. For 340, and 41 they changed the domes and cab and made a model of 340s old tender. And put it behind both 340,and 41. Thats why the RGS 41 has a backup light when it shouldn't. FYI 340s old tender is now the 318s tender, witch is currently hooked up to 346 at the museum in Golden. 346s new tender is still being built in Strasburg. And furthermore 318s old tender is behind 340 today at knotts. And thats where I'm off to now or ill be late for work! 340 can't run without an engineer!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0>


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Curious! Are you the engineer on the Knott's Berry Farm engine? Small world! 
The last word I heard about #346's tender in Strasburg, is that it is just about completed. My son's girlfriend lives in Denver and I think I'm going to have to go back to see this engine in it's restored form in Golden.


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

RGS 41, 

Once again I find myself humbled by not knowing whom I am responding to. If you don’t mind doing so publicly, those reading this list I am sure would appreciate knowing at least your first name now that you have disclosed what you do for a living (something most of us either dream of doing or pay outrageous sums of money to do for a few hours). 

Given your profession, might I also ask why you purchased an electric version versus live steam? I am very active in the live steam side of this hobby and there are several people that share your profession and also do it for a hobby. You are the first person I have run across however that has crossed over backwards and purchased what we in the small scale live steam side of the hobby refer to as a “sparky”. No offense in any way intended. 

My customer relationship with Accucraft dates back close their inception. One thing I have learned over these years is that any generalized statement made about them or their models will instantly be proven to be untrue. The following link is an example as my new RGS 41 that has the correct rounded domes. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/edhume3/2411252553/in/set-72157603812083056/ 

I would totally agree that you have an understandable right to not be satisfied with yours being delivered with fluted domes. As you will find, Accucraft provides excellent after market support correcting all the peculiar factory mistakes. 

A word of caution about sending your entire engine back to Accucraft. Accucraft most definitely honors their guarantee but in many cases instead of fixing what is wrong with yours and returning, they simply send you a new engine. This is good in that you do not have to wait for their backlog in there service department. This can be not so good in that each engine is hand made and the engine you get back might have a totally new set of peculiar detail issues, although seldom as significant as yours. 

If you look closely at my engine for example, you will note that the front cab doors are hinged on the wrong side (one back door also) and for some very odd reason, my cab side are in-stepped instead of having a flush cab side. Obviously I got the wrong cab for RGS 41 combined with a totally unique assembly error. I have already fixed the doors and will fix the cab side before I paint. For me this is much easier that even boxing it up to send back. Alternatively, all I really had to do is call and I would have had a correct cab sent to me in the mail. 

Unfortunately these types of detail error are not unique to Accucraft, but occur with most expensive brass models in all scales as these are all produced in very low numbers and assembled by hand. With patients, Accucraft will make good with their guarantee but if you choose to send the engine back, it might take a few iterations before you get one that is correct. Also UPS has even more of a tendency to create unique pile of detail parts even with the exceptional packing Accucraft uses. 

Finally since this appears to be your first Accucraft locomotive, if you don’t already know, Cliff is the primary Accucraft technical representative you need to know on a first name basis. Cliff is also very much a hard core live steamer both in model and full scale. He has throttle time on most operating prototype engines around the country. I can assure you that if you simply mention who you are and what you do for a living, you will receive his undivided and immediate attention. There might be a little exchange for a unique opportunity which I am sure your current employer publicly states is absolutely forbidden. For insurance reasons I know this to be true. For some reason however, Cliff regularly gets access to throttles on a far to frequent basis to explain. I guess that must be one of the perks associated with his job. He is also a highly knowledgeable great guy but that probably has nothing to do with it. Unless of course your RGS 41 gets sick and nobody in your shop can figure you why. 

Tom Burns 
RGS in Live Steam


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Tom and anyone els who wants to know my first name if Jeff. Tom I bought a Sparky because if I want to play with a live steam version of RGS 41 Ill just go to work. lol ok mostly I bought it because I also plan on joining a very big moduler group and I don't think they run live steam at shows. And simply im an electric modeler. 

I also now that Accucraft is going to repair my engine not just replace it. My dealer is very close to the reps at accucraft. So far they said I was the only one who called and complained about the defects. I also pointed out the cab doors. (accucraft aslo said that the cab doors were wrong on the last run of RGS 41.) The front cab doors are wrong(technically thats 346s cab when she was rebuilt by the C&S after the roll over the front cab doors opened out just as they do today.) the rear cab doors should both open to the left side of the loco. This was done so the engineer could exit the cab with out a door in his face, and on the firemans side this meant the door opened out so there was no door in his way when shoveling. At knotts when we rebuilt the cabs we made both the rear boors open in and they stay against the back of the cab so they are out of the way during operation. And the fluted sand domes only got put on the sparky versions of 41. It was kinda funny it looked alot like RGS 40. 

And lastly Yes this is my first Accucraft engine and so far I am imprest with there costomer service. They are very helpfull. And like I said befor I have big plans for this model. Repaint, add details, sound weather it, and maybe put airwire in it someday. Right now I want to join the Del oro pacific so I have a place to run it once and a wile. Some day when I have my own house I want to build a garden railway in the backyard but thats a wile down the road. Im still a young kid to most in this hobby. Im only 23!


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 

Glad you are posting, and thanks for the picture and the explanation on the doors. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 

Thanks for posting. If your interested in live steam slightly smaller that your 1:1, come on out to our club in Griffith Park-Los Angeles Live Steamers. As a matter of fact, we are having our Spring Meet this weekend, Friday May 23rd through Monday May 26th.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Wow thanks for the invite gary! I would love to come play lil steamer but I have to work all weekend. Let me know when the next time you guys have a big meet and ill see if I can get the days off.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Well my c-19 finally came back from Accucraft, and Im very happy! My thanks go to my LHS, accucraft, and Cliff for making my 41 better. And putting up with me! 
Now she has the correct sand dome and the front cab doors open into the boiler not away from.Now for the fun of some re lettering, more details, and a good weathering job. 
 



That backup light has got to go, and the sunrise herald is going on!


----------

